# Word VBA - Error 5852/Office 2003 problems



## dvs (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a macro in a mail merge main document which does the merge and then saves the form letters document. Since we have tried using this document on a computer using Word 2003, however, every time we open it we get a runtime error 5852 - requested object not available on the line that says .Destination = wdSendToNewDocument

I've looked around and I think the problem is because of this new security feature in Office 2003 that prompts you whenever you open a merge document. There's a registry edit that will fix it but we'd rather avoid that.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=825765

Is there any other workaround? i.e. a way to tell it in the code to say "Yes" to that prompt if it comes up?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm...

Doesn't look good. As far as I know you can't get around the message in code, because otherwise hackers would do the same -- similar to the message that appears when you open a workbook with code. 

At least you have the required registry hack, but doing that on every installed Office machine could be a right pain. Commiserations...   

Denis


----------



## dvs (Aug 23, 2005)

I figured that was the case, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a simpler solution I was missing. Thanks anyway.


----------

